# Clinton River / Hackel



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know what is going on with the improvement project? Have they begun clearing the river or are they continuing to let the normal volunteers continue to do it? Was going to float from Yates to Utica on Sunday and wondered what obstructions I was going to encounter as I will be solo.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

People seem to forget that Michigan's 3rd largest city,
an industrialized powerhouse (Warren) has the Red Run
- which dumps directly into the Clinton and Lake St. Clair

http://redrundrain.wordpress.com/2011/08/11/local-industrial-wastewater/

http://redrundrain.wordpress.com/2011/08/17/how-bad-is-the-red-run-real-bad/

All the industrialized communities nearby Warren also contribute
stormwater runoff which dumps directly into the Clinton via
tributaries like the Red Run.

http://redrundrain.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/rain-in-warren-michigan/

These are the stories Hackel *conveniently* leaves out

A documentary with video footage via kayak 
http://redrundrain.wordpress.com/2011/08/01/kayaking-red-run/


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, that information proved unhelpfull in answering my questions. Yes we all know there are problems in the system, but there are also cool things going on that MAY help improve those issues.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess when the Army Corp of Engineers spends $ 5 million
on the Clinton River for ""improvements"" and cleanup
---- it goes completely un-noticed -- because it wasn't done for the fish.

People seem to forget the fish go downriver to Mt. Clemens
and out to Lake St. Clair swimming in contaminants all the way.

Where or what that water goes thru is of little concern
-- as long as people just keep on catching their fish.........

Perhaps it's the lack of care and helpfulness shown for those
communities further downstream on the Clinton that needs to be addressed


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes,

I completely forgot I mentioned fishing throughout this post. Get a life man. It was simple post, with a simple question that once again you felt the need to Hijack.


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

I've yet to see a sheriff on the river or any organized official clean up projects. If they are doing such, I've yet to see it. From what I've seen/done, it's still unorganized volunteers.

I've never paddled past Ryan, I've generally been told to expect lots of debris in that section though.

Personally, I usually expect a portage or two in the Yates to Ryan section. Although it's occasionally completely clear. I haven't been on it lately though.

Were you able to make it? How was it?


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

2 portages. Pretty clear otherwise. I'd like to float down to Utica though. Did a quick walk below the pavilion at Ryan and it seemed to be okay for a little bit.


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

It's kind of funny that I stumble onto this. Up till a couple week ago i never been kayaking. A long time friend took me and we started at coyote joes and went to the new park in Utica. On the way he was tell me of two guy that were starting a kayaking business and were looking to get a money Grant from hackle for clean up, I guess they Had even taken him down the river and showed him all the blockages. Well when we were heading down river we came a crossed them clearing a big log jam. They had just got a spot opened just big enough for us to slip through. So I assume these guys alway keep that area cleared. Hope this helps. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. How many portages did you have from Ryan to the new park?


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry I don't know the lingo, what's portage? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

When you have to get out and pull the boat around a log jam or obstacle in the river


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

None! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very cool, thanks.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Big fuss last year about Yellow Kayak sheriff patrols
--- guess they stay inside and dry when the river is up 

IF your cell phone doesn't get soaked and croaked :
http://rochester.patch.com/articles...d-unable-to-escape-fast-flowing-clinton-river










http://rochester.patch.com/articles...d-unable-to-escape-fast-flowing-clinton-river


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Clinton river flows thru both counties, as do the tributaries like Red Run.
The Kuhn Retention center is basically urban Red Run stormwater storage.
It appears that Michigan and the Fed are getting serious about water quality.
I have doubts anyone will be swimming in the Red Run aka Clinton soon though.










*-
http://redrundrain.wordpress.com/kuhn-facility-and-red-run/
-
-*


----------

